
Payments Startup Balanced (YC W11) Raises From Andreessen Horowitz, CollabFund - swohns
http://blog.ycombinator.com/payments-startup-balanced-yc-w11-raises-more-money-from-andreessen-horowitz-collabfund-and-others
======
pytrin
Balanced are great and offer way more than stripe with their payouts and
marketplace support. We're just waiting for them to add international ACH
(IAT) so we can jump ship (they told us it's coming soon).

------
revicon
Congrats @balanced folks, really dig what you guys are building.

